# WIFI



## roccotower (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if WIFI is available in Ireland. Please advise me if there are charges concerned, as when in Sardinia and Corsica recently I had to pay on average 5 euros for an hour!


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Some sites have wifi St. Margarets in Rosslare is one .Caseys in Dungarvan .Mannix point in Kerry. a lot of restaurants /pubs and Mc.Donalds also have wifi. all free
Aido


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We are using a '3' dongle, cost £50 have been using it a month and still have credit! - minimum top up £10.

Our last night tonight  at Camac site just outside, Dublin, up for early ferry in morn!


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

J99DUB

What is a 3 dongle .Where can they be bought.

I see you are enjoying your trip around Ireland At least the weather is good. 

Aido


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

It can be bought from a '3' shop, it looks like a thin mobile phone and plugs into your usb port. You buy a pay as you go £10 per month and we have found this has been more than ample about 70 hours so far (this is viewing pages not down loading films etc).

We spent some time researching the best deal out there at the mo and this was best for us and has worked well out here in Ireland as well as at home!


----------

